
HTLV-1: An emotional call to eradicate ancient virus (2018) - Tomte
https://edition.cnn.com/2018/05/10/health/htlv-1-virus-who-letter-study/index.html
======
crmrc114
First thing I wanted to do within on paragraph was find the wiki on this- for
anyone else interested [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Human_T-
lymphotropic_virus](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Human_T-lymphotropic_virus)

